# Rim width on 2012 Infinito?



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a 2012 Infinito and was wondering what is the max rim width that you can use? I'm looking at some aero wheels and wondering if they will work? What are your experiences with this? I have the Ultegra 6700 brakes, and could switch to 6800 brakes fairly easily if that will make the difference. Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I had a frame like that. IIRC the it will not accept wider tyres than 25 mm and rims with an inner width of more than 17-18 mm.


----------

